
55% of net users use the same password for most, if not all, websites. - Libertatea
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/04/23/users-same-password-most-websites/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+nakedsecurity+%28Naked+Security+-+Sophos%29
======
epmatsw
I'm not at all surprised by this. I mean, I use the same dictionary-word
password for 98% of websites I visit. You know why? Cause for the most part,
it doesn't matter. If someone manages to log in to my Hackernews account and
accounts on random forums and accounts on pages I had to sign up for once and
never returned to again, I couldn't care less.

My bank/Facebook/Twitter/Amazon/etc are all unique because I actually want to
keep people out. Other than those, I'm more than willing to trade security for
the convenience of knowing I can visit a site I haven't logged into for two
years and have a really good chance of knowing my password.

